# HELP! My Singer stylist 457 doesn't like my bobbins.



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

My singer stylist zig zag model 457 does not like the new bobbins I've gotten. I bought it at a thrift store, and it came with one bobbin that works great. However, I've been able to find anything that says specifically what size bobbin it takes. I tried 15's to great failure, and just bought 66's that appear to be identical to my original. However when I tried to use one today it wouldn't fit in the enclosure. Both the new types I've tried were metal, not sure if that effects it, as my original is metal I thought that would be my best bet. Anyone know what size bobbin I should get, or if I need to switch to plastic? I don't like throwing away money trying to find the right size.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Plendlful,

Not all modern bobbins are created equal.
Many of those sold at stores such as JoAnn or others are just plain junk.

Rule of thumb: 

if your machine has a plastic "Apollo Case" bobbin case, it uses plastic Class 66 bobbins.
if your machine has a metal bobbin case, it uses metal Class 66 bobbins.
Your machine should use the Class 66 plastic bobbins, but you can use the Class 66 metal bobbins in a pinch. 

The best bobbins I've purchased recently I got from Sew-Classic: { http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/Bobbins_c7.htm } 
The bobbins they sell are good in fit and function and the prices are great.

Joe


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

My machine does have all metal bits in the bobbin enclosure, but I think I will be trying the plastic anyway. I bought singer bobbins at w-mart thinking that they would fit since they're the ones who made my machine, I was clearly duped.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Plendlful,

Modern Singer bobbins are made out of the US. They are not made to the same specs as the originals.

Give the metal ones at Sew-Classic a chance, they are very good. I just got some a couple weeks ago and I'm thrilled with them.

Joe


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## Camil (Jan 9, 2021)

My singer 457 the bobine motor does not turn when I shan’t to bobin


----------



## Camil (Jan 9, 2021)

Camil said:


> My singer 457 the bobine motor does not turn when I shan’t to bobin


----------

